# Ocean's Eleven Reboot: Weibliche Protagonisten für Ocean's Eight



## BritFragner (11. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ocean's Eleven Reboot: Weibliche Protagonisten für Ocean's Eight* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ocean's Eleven Reboot: Weibliche Protagonisten für Ocean's Eight


----------



## Look (11. August 2016)

but why?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. August 2016)

Ohja, am besten gleich mit der Ghostbusters Besetzung.


----------



## golani79 (11. August 2016)

Muss man Oceans Eleven wirklich schon rebooten?
Fällt denen nix neues mehr ein?

Weiblicher Cast hin oder her - finde einfach die Idee eines Reboots ziemlich lame.
Wieso nicht ne neue IP mit weiblichen Darstellern?


----------



## moeykaner (11. August 2016)

Ich hab ja nichts gegen weibliche Darsteller, aber diese Reboot-/Remakescheiße geht mir auch ordentlich gegen den Strich. Ben Hur z.B.: WHYYYYY?


----------



## Wynn (11. August 2016)

geschlechtswechsel, rassenwechsel, vorgetäuschte tode die schnellste lösung in den letzten jahren wenn der comic / filmindustrie die ideen ausgehen ^^


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2016)

ansich hätte ich nichts gegen eine Weibliche Variante von einem Team
aber wenn dass das Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist und die Story nur nen Klon ist, dann brauch ich das auch nicht
Ähnlich wenn Figuren Schwul sind und das Plakativ dargestellt wird, wenn dann muss das wie in Star Trek Beyound sein


----------



## Worrel (12. August 2016)

Demnächst in ihrem Kino:

The Blues Sisters
The Rosie Horror Picture Show
Florence Gump
Johanna Lecter
X-Women
Terry & Louis
Die Grimm Schwestern
Jane Bond
Mr. Doubtfire
Mrs. Columbo
Lucius, der Schrecken der Straße
Königin der Löwinnen
Armin, der Meerjungmann
Schneewitterich
Herr Holle
Peter Langstrumpf
Petra Pan
Grethel & Hänsel 
...


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Demnächst in ihrem Kino:
> Armin, der Meerjungmann



Da muss ich an Aquaman denken ^^


----------



## Seegurkensalat (12. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da muss ich an Aquaman denken ^^



Und ich an https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QIOofkY-lY


----------



## Exar-K (12. August 2016)

Wenigstens wurden hier, im Gegensatz zum miesen Cast von Ghostbusters, mit Blanchett, Hathaway und Bullock anständige Schauspielerinnen verpflichtet.


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2016)

moeykaner schrieb:


> aber diese Reboot-/Remakescheiße geht mir auch ordentlich gegen den Strich.



oceans 11 war doch bekanntlich seinerseits schon ein remake.


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenigstens wurden hier, im Gegensatz zum miesen Cast von Ghostbusters, mit Blanchett, Hathaway und Bullock anständige Schauspielerinnen verpflichtet.



naja
Ich glaube nicht mal dass der Cast das Problem war, eher das Paul Feig nen lausiger Regiesseur ist


----------



## Exar-K (12. August 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht mal dass der Cast das Problem war, eher das Paul Feig nen lausiger Regiesseur ist


Das wohl auch. Alle Filme, die ich bislang von ihm gesehen habe, waren nicht gut. Spy war aber immerhin "ganz ok".


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2016)

Ah so ist also die Mccarthy zu Ghostbusters gekommen ^^ Paul Feig hat ja Taffel Mädels und Spy mit ihr gemacht


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ah so ist also die Mccarthy zu Ghostbusters gekommen ^^ Paul Feig hat ja Taffel Mädels und Spy mit ihr gemacht



glaubst du Helena Bonham Carter und Milla Jovovich müssen sich Groß anstrengen?
Leider hat sich nur erstere einen guten Regiesseur geangelt


----------



## Spiritogre (12. August 2016)

Taffe Mädels und Spy waren durchaus mal sehenswert, nichts besonderes aber für einen langweiligen Feierabend ganz nett. Allerdings hätte man da durchaus mehr draus machen können. Bei Ghostbusters reichen mir allerdings schon die Trailer mit ihren Klischees und dem infantilen, billigen TV-Film-Comedy Humor, dass ich den nicht unbedingt sehen muss. 

Bei den Oceans Filmen gefiel mir der erste ein klein wenig, besonders war er auch nicht und stellenweise langweilig. Die Nachfolger habe ich dann nicht mehr (richtig) gesehen, schienen sie doch noch schlechter zu sein. Der neue Trend mit dem "all female cast" geht allerdings völlig an mir (und jeden den ich kenne) vorbei. Die Oceans Serie war doch gerade wegen der männlichen Darsteller wie Brad Pitt oder George Clooney insbesondere bei Frauen so populär. Hoffen die jetzt darauf, dass alle Männer auf den Film wegen der Darstellerinnen abfahren? Dann schränken sie ihr Zielpublikum aber extrem ein - > Männer ab ca. 50, die Fans der Darstellerinnen sind.


----------



## moeykaner (12. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oceans 11 war doch bekanntlich seinerseits schon ein remake.



Und genauso unnötig.


----------

